# Where do your dogs sleep and why?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Our older dog sleeps on the bedroom floor in her own dog bed and I imagine that's where Jax will when he's done his crate training also. 
I have friends that insist that dogs should sleep in their people's bed because they'll bond better. 
I'll admit, I know his crate should be in our bedroom, but if that were the case, I would have gouged my own eyes out by now from the crying at night. When he does calm down, his crate will be in the bedroom with the rest of the pack and I don't really have any complaints about his level of bonding with us... We've had him for 5 weeks and he's long identified us as his family and always returns to me or my bf at the park without being called after chasing or investigating something and is very loving and cuddly when not chewing on us 
Are we psychologically damaging him by "locking him in a cage in the basement" at night? (it's actually the ground floor of then house but you get the picture).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister sleeps in his crate next to my bed.
Usually he is locked in his crate because he rips my carpet up when I sleep but for the past 3 weeks I have been leaving his crate open and he lays by my door or he'll lay in his crate. So far he hasn't tried to eat the carpet


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Nellie is crate trained but has earned the right to sleep with us. She sleeps in the bed with me and my B|F. Why? Ummm.....cause she is spoiled.

Ace still sleeps in his crate. We rescued him at 6 months so he came with some "bad manners". He likes to eat anything made of wood. But his crate is right next to our bed. He can take naps with us out of the crate but for a long nights sleep he gets crated.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Our dogs sleep on the floor (have their own beds) in our bedroom. I have never allowed them to sleep in our bed, that's for DH and me. I love them, but I don't think that has to extend to our sharing our "space" with them.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Our dogs sleep on their own beds in our bedroom. Well, Tora does anyway. Max likes to move around. He'll start off on the rug by my husband's side of the bed, move out to just outside of the bedroom door, I'll hear him plop down on one of the beds in the family room, and sometimes when I have to get up in the middle of the night, I'll see him laying by the front door.

I don't like my dogs in the bed with me because I really like my space to stretch out when I'm sleeping and it's too hard to get covers out from under a sleeping dog.

And I don't believe that a dog that doesn't sleep in the bed with you is any less bonded to you than one that does.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie sleeps in his crate in the family room. I think the bedroom is just for me and hubby.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Zaidy sleeps in my kitchen; in a area next to my living room; the wood floors help if she has an accident (getting rare these days)... it's also very close to our front door; so she whines if she has to go potty; I don't think I'll allow her access to my master bedroom or the boys room once she's bigger; but every where else is fair game! The reason for this is; if she sleeps on carpet; the wood floor becomes her bathroom; if she sleeps on the wood floor; she'll potty outside... (No dog bed yet; she'll pee on it)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo sleeps in his crate at night. He is way too big and loves to paw, especially when you least expect it. Mags, our Doxie sleeps at our feet on the bed. And Tug (Golden) likes it best outside.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Shenzi sleeps in her locked crate right next to the bed. The reason for this is she is new to us and while I've witnessed her being excellent with cats I'm not willing to take the chance. The time will come when she can be loose(crate opened, she comes and goes as she wants) during the night but she will most likely always be crated while I am not home.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd sleeps in our bedroom, free roam (his crate is in the living room). He usually sleeps on the bed beside me or on my side of the bed, on the floor (he has a doggy bed but rarely sleeps on it these days). He's had free range since he was 5 or so months. I let him free-roam and sleep in our bedroom because I think we're all a family! I love to have him with me, and it's only at night that he likes to be close to me (during the day it seems like he could care less about me, unless I have a treat)... so I soak it up!


----------



## MAKSIM (Apr 9, 2010)

Maksim sleeps (I think) on the floor at the end of my bed, free to roam the house. He tends to gather up the blankets & chew on them when he's on the bed. I think its a habit from being bored on a blanket in his crate with his previous owner.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

If we have guests or a foster, Elsa gets locked in our room, much to her dismay. She can either sleep on her bed on the floor or on our bed. We always make her start out on the bed (because we like to cuddle!), but she usually jumps off.

When there are no houseguests, she can sleep where she wants. Interestingly, even if she starts out on our bed or in our room, she ALWAYS goes out to the living room to sleep in her crate. That's what she prefers. It's her little spot.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Duncan has a dog bed at the foot of the bed he sleeps on...

Anna used to sleep in the bed, but now she's doing this thing where she sleeps under the bed, but then at about 2 a.m. wakes up and jumps in the bed and sleeps. I think it's some odd teenager independence thing, who knows!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

First dog ever I have allowed to sleep in my bed with me!.....he didn't start that way...he earned his way out of his crate and then earned his way onto the bed. He has "rules" to follow if he is to be allowed up there, has a sheet that he is to lay on and if he misbehaves, he's off.....reality is, I think I allow him up there more for my human needs, but it seems to me he really loves it....he is really a pack dog, likes to be very close to his family when sleeping; always a paw or his head touching me or another dog........


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

My guys sleep anywhere they want to.
Gunner always starts out on my bed, but usually comes and goes during the night. I think he gets a little too warm on the bed, so he moves to the floor either in my room, mom's room or one of the hallways between our bedrooms. Then sometime during the night, he usually comes back up for a while.

Riley usually goes through the same routine. He'll start out on my bed, but doesn't generally stay up there too long - just long enough to pin me down for a goodnight kiss attack. Then he, too, sleeps on the floor in either my room or mom's room (and sometimes mom's bed.) But he usually makes the rounds and comes back for a cuddle, with each of us, during the night.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy falls asleep on my bed with me, but will move to the couch next to my bed at some point during the middle of the night. Shes a spoiled brat so she sleeps where she wants to sleep.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've got a king size bed, (thank goodness!) Masi and Jynx sleep with me, they are both wicked bed hogs, Masi likes to sleep up close and personal) Jag is usually on the dog bed on the floor, (and I have two other floor beds but the girlz like my bed

Then I always have atleast 3 cats on the bed to (I have 5)..so a full bed


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Zayda & Kaiya both have beds/ dog pillows in our bedroom that they switch off and sleep on.


----------



## Dnahjj (Oct 28, 2009)

Jake and Valdo both sleep in the bedroom on the floor. One on each side of the bed. 
The fosters also sleep in the bedroom on the floor.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly sleeps in her crate in the rumpus room. That way my cats have the run of the house during the night and our bedroom is not big enough to move the crate in there. Eventually I will start leaving the crate door open but will have to move her to a spare bedroom as the rumpus has sliding doors and she can paw them open!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Anywhere, but outside.lol.


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Grissom sleeps in his crate right next to my bed at night. He only cried the first night so I've continued to crate him. I thought about letting him sleep on the bed with me since he's so good, but having him accept and love his crate won out...at least while he's a baby. I'm sure when he's older he'll sleep wherever he wants.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oddly enough, she sleeps in the shower in our ensuite usually, or on her bed at the foot of ours. I do not know why she heads to the shower to lye down, she's done it since the day we brought her home.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ba1614 said:


> Oddly enough, she sleeps in the shower in our ensuite usually, or on her bed at the foot of ours. I do not know why she heads to the shower to lye down, she's done it since the day we brought her home.


Does she actually sleep in the shower/tub or just next to the tub? Is it a tile floor? If she sleeps on the tile floor, it's probably because its nice and cool. My cavalier loves sleeping on the tile floor in the bathroom for that reason.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

My crew started out in crates. Now they sleep where ever they want. Just not in my bed.
They will get in bed with the kids. On the couch. Back of the house on the cool kitchen floor. Next to my bed.
For a while it was Rex at the backdoor in the kitchen, Hexe at the front door and Mace next to my bed. lol They had the place covered!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody and Isa earned their right to sleep on my bed when they turned 2 years or around there so they get the luxary of sleeping in a comfy bed next to their momma.  Akbar get's the crate, lol. If I don't have an eye on him 100% of the time he will get into anything he can so the crate is where he sleeps. We are all lazy butts and sleep till 11am. XD


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Both of mine sleep in their crates at night.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

*sigh*
Someday... SOMEDAY I won't have to sleep in crazy contorted positions, so as accommodate his royal girth.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Does she actually sleep in the shower/tub or just next to the tub? Is it a tile floor? If she sleeps on the tile floor, it's probably because its nice and cool. My cavalier loves sleeping on the tile floor in the bathroom for that reason.


 The shower is the standup, walkin, fiberglass type, with the soaker/jacuzzi tub being separate. We just have a shower curtain on it and she pushes it out of the way and goes in. It might be a touch cooler, and I was also thinking that our bedroom and ensuite are very bright when the sun is up, so it is quite a bit darker in there, with the curtain drawn, than anywhere else in the area.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

kobe sleeps on the floor at the end of the bed, the other two either sleep upside down on the couch or on their beds in the bedroom.


----------



## golfingirl (May 3, 2010)

Jack sleeps in his crate in his bedroom which is also the office. He's obviously crate trained but we don't crate him during the day. He's very trustworthy around the house. No accidents or chewing. We crate him at night to keep up the crate training just incase we need to crate him when we're traveling etc.

Jack loves his crate. He will choose to sleep there during the day. When the TV shuts off or the laptop closes at night, he'll run into his crate and wait for his cookie. Or we just say "Jack in the box" and he'll run into his crate and lay down. Super cute!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

ba1614 said:


> Oddly enough, she sleeps in the shower in our ensuite usually, or on her bed at the foot of ours. I do not know why she heads to the shower to lye down, she's done it since the day we brought her home.


Hondo naps during the day in our shower. It is marble - I think he likes the coolness. The shower has one large drain in the center and Hondo always sleeps with his nose in the drain. Sometimes gives me the heeby jeebies - I've seen scary movies that start like that......


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Zisso prefers to sleep in his crate. Nadia prefers to sleep onthe couch. They are not allowed to sleep in the bedroom because it is too small and because that is where my 10 year old cat sleeps-it is HER domain! Plus I could never have them in bed with me cause the are bed hogs :silly:


----------

